# acer 5810TZ will not power on, BIOS problem?



## atsabay (May 31, 2010)

I was having issues with my laptop(keyboard stopped working, mouse jerky, trouble booting), and after a lot of research found that a common acer problem is that the bios is the wrong version, and that it needs to be upgraded. so i downloaded a bios upgrade off of the acer website and ran it.

my computer is an acer aspire timeline 5810tz-4657, 320 gb ram, intel pentium processor, 3 gb ram. i had windows vista and ubuntu v 10.04 installed on it prior to the bios flash.

now my computer will not boot up, pressing the power button does nothing.  If it's plugged in, (whether or not the battery is in), the light on the power button and the wireless light flash simultaneously every 2 seconds. However, I'm unable to make it do anything.

I unplugged the CMOS battery and plugged it back in, just in case that might help, but of course it didn't. 

i'm assuming that it was a bad bios flash, and i'm wondering if there's anything i can do to fix it. I called acer, but they I was told it wasn't in warranty (probably because i bought it refurbished-- frustrating).

any help is MUCH MUCH appreciated! thanks


----------



## razormind (Jun 3, 2010)

Obviously it was a bad flash...

You could try having the BIOS chip reprogrammed elsewhere, but you need to unsolder it & mount it back etc.

Another option is to buy a refurbished motherboard on the net.


----------



## sandyvong (Jun 4, 2010)

ya i think its a bios problem so re install bios


----------

